# Where to Live in Munich?



## FrenchAmerican

Hi, 

My husband and I (respectively German and French) have been living in the US for 7 years. We are considering relocating to Munich in the near future and started looking at the rental market in order to make informed decisions on job offers. We are in our mid-20s with a baby on the way, not into partying and enjoy doing all sorts of activities and sports (mostly golf). Where do you recommend living in or near Munich? We are hoping we can get a little house (rather than an appartment) but at least 2 or 3 bedrooms, and our budget is around $1,500/mo. Any thoughts or advice?

Thanks a lot!


----------

